# Country Hill Cemetery



## autumnghost (Sep 12, 2009)

Finally getting around to posting the videos of last year's haunt.

It's been so long since I've done this I hope I'm doing it right.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey, we have that same AtmosFX video!:jol:

Watching this made me feel like Halloween and cool weather. I hope your visitors took time to look at all the wonderful props and scenes you had set up.


----------



## poplarhouse (Aug 2, 2015)

Great display— I especially like the huge pumpkin pile. Halloween Paradise and just across the street from Dollar Tree: it doesn't get any better!


----------



## autumnghost (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks guys!

Hairazor - lots of people like the marshmallow scene best. Which is pretty funny since it was a last minute, on a whim, kind of thing.

Roxy - Don't you just love AtmosFX? I have about 6 of their videos that I switch out. I get excited and cringe every time I get an email from them. 'Cause - there goes more money. LOL

Poplarhouse - I'm trying to add even more pumpkins. I can usually score one or two from Goodwill every year. Living across from the Dollar Tree can be really dangerous...plus there's a pub in the strip mall too. LOL


----------

